# Firefox Add-On - Websites online bearbeiten



## stain (8. August 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe schon mal von einem Add-On für Mozilla Firefox gehört, mit dme man den Quelltext von Websites bearbeiten kann und zum Beispiel der entfernte Teil des Quelltext beim Neu laden nicht wieder mitgeladen wird.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr versteht was ich meine, aber falls doch würde ich mich über eine Antwort auf jeden Fall freuen!


----------



## PhoenixLoe (8. August 2007)

Das einzige, was ich kenne und selbst auch intensiv benutze, ist das Tool Firebug. Gibt's auf der Firefox-Homepage. Allerdings werden beim Reload die geänderten Daten ignoriert, zumindest bei mir (könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich kaum Cookies zulasse, weiß ich aber nicht).

Wenn's ein solches Tool gäbe, wäre ich auch daran interessiert. 

Gruß
PhoenixLoe


----------



## stain (8. August 2007)

Ich bin fest davon überzeigt, dass ich schonmal ein Add-On extra für den o.g. Zweck programmiert wurde.

Ich werde aber mal versuchen, ob das ganze bei mir mit Firefug funktioniert!


----------



## mr_arrogant (8. August 2007)

Ich glaube du meinst die Web Developer Toolbar.
Damit kannst du on-the-fly zum schnelleren Testen die Styles und sogar den Quelltext ändern.
Dies ist aber nur Temporär, lädst du die Seite hingegen nochmal neu (F5 etc.) sind deine änderungen weg.

Quelle: http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/


----------



## stain (8. August 2007)

Ja das habe ich mit der Toolbar auch schon probiert.


----------

